# Topics > Related topics > Quantum computation >  Quantum technologies, ColdQuanta, Inc., Boulder, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - ColdQuanta, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Quantum computing: This new 100-qubit processor is built with atoms cooled down near to absolute zero"
ColdQuanta manipulates ultracold atoms to create quantum processors, and has now announced its first quantum computer.

by Daphne Leprince-Ringuet
July 9, 2021

----------

